# ProjectsI have been working on



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Finally got these off my iPhone. This is a smattering of what I've been doing. I will try and post each project later, hopefully not too much later!! Please forgive the ones that are sideways, its 2:30 and I'm too tired to deal with this stupid phone format right now but I will sort it out in the future. At any rate these are a few of the things I have been working on.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Cricket...
ummmmmmm....
can we have 10 or 20 like buttons for posts of work like Jerry's???


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Jerry , you have done some nice work , I like the finish, it looks flawless, it is sweet. Do you have the plans or can you tell me where I can find the plan for those beautiful folding chairs?

Tom


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice, nice work, Jerry. I see some ideas that are new to me, and I second the request for plans.

Also, I now have some justification for the existence of my shop cat. Using the litter buckets as shop stands! Thanks. Jim


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow your not kidding , you've been busy . Great work , just loving the outcome of the table


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually I don't the guy I made them for gave me one of his old chairs and said make 4 like this but not folding so I did, I think with a little engineering they could be made to fold up though.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Is the table top veneered? it is hard to tell by the way you made the edging, they look solid out of the same material. Great job, work to be proud of. 
Herb


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Herb the tabletop is solid Mahogany, each end has 26-30 individual pieces of wood it has been in his home now for over 7 months and no problems so far. We both knew there were certain risks going solid but with veneers being so thin refinishing down the line would be impossible. So we went solid, time will tell.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is really nice work! I love those chairs, but the cabinet with the small counter used as a divider is really original, handsome and utilitarian all at the same time. You should have an apprentice to teach! Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I am so envious. I have not touched a tool in the last few months, much less produce such beautiful work such as this. Furniture and home improvements are some of my favorite projects.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Sideways or not, they are really piece of art Jerry, congrats!
Sid.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Extremely nice work. Jerry what is a Dieson system? I tried Google it but found nothing.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow Jerry! You have taken the quality and beauty of your boxes to several areas. Beautiful.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful Jerry.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Like Tom, I like all the work looks fine but the folding chairs are superb.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Some prefer quality over quantity but there's no need to worry, you obviously have both! Keep up the nice work, Jerry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Frustration is wanting to post pictures of some of these projects being built, putting the pictures up after rotating and saving them only to have them sideways anyway-------if I ever figure it out I will post pictures of Livi's box being built as well as a couple other builds also!!!!!!!!


This one posted ok, It shows how I did the bottom to keep from loosing to much interior space. I'll try another.

I'll try posting the build and figure it out as I go, that's how I do most of my projects, just figure them out as I go.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Knot working said:


> Extremely nice work. Jerry what is a Dieson system? I tried Google it but found nothing.


sorry it's Daikin ac system it uses an out side condenser and individual room evaporators thus keeping the dust isolated to the shop and isolated from the regular central air system and the whole house


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice work Jerry very impressive


----------

